# stoere dialecten



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen
Ik zou graag weten wat "stoere dialecten" betekent, ik begrijp het niet helemaal goed.

Context:
Antwerps en Amsterdams worden soms bestempeld als stoere dialecten omwille van het feit dat ze gebruikt worden door de gewone man op café in allebei steden terwijl hij/zij mijn zijn vrienden een glas bier deelt.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## eno2

(een stoere veronderstelling….)=>
Stoer waarschijnlijk omdat je je in het dialect normaliter veel ongeremder kan uiten. Dat is in elk geval in Vlaanderen het geval.


Stoer is hier een van die woordkeuzes die ik een beetje 'oneigenlijk' zou noemen.


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij is dat ook vreemd. Ik vraag mij af of de dialecten stoer zijn, of de mensen. (Natuurlijk, via metonymie gaat een kwaliteit van een ding misschien wel eens over op een mens die het gebruikt) En zijn de Antwerpenaars stoerder in hun taal, of in hun stijl? Op zich al een gevaarlijk thema, maar aan Carlitos nog de vraag welke bron hij gebruikt heeft...


----------



## CarlitosMS

Context:
Kempisch is voor de meeste Brabanders geestig, want het is Brabants dat serieus richting Limburgs verschuift, wat het allemaal wat zangeriger maakt.
Dat maakt het expressiever dan stoer Antwerps en toegankelijker dan Duits-achtig Limburgs.
De verrassend leuke botsing tussen twee heel verschillende dialecten.
Dat valt al op eens Schilde voorbij.

Bron: Quora


----------



## Red Arrow

Volledig subjectief...


----------



## ThomasK

Ja en nee: het Limburgs is wel beïnvloed door het Duits ("Duits-achtig"), heeft langere klanken, enz., maar "expressiever"? Nee, dat is inderdaad subjectief. Het drukt niet beter uit, maar het dialect is opvallender of zo. Dat laatste kun je volgens mij bijna meten.

Ik vrees dat Quora gepopulariseerde wetenschap is...


----------



## eno2

Kempisch is zangerig, het meest zangerige dialect, beschouwde ik altijd zo. Jo Erens...
Antwerps stoer daarentegen.... The Strangers.... Mijn Ex misschien wel ja.


----------



## Red Arrow

Sommige Antwerpse Kempenaren spreken erg zangerig, anderen totaal niet. Het verschilt van spreker tot spreker. Dat merk ik enorm in Geel.

Maar de Limburgers zingen toch echt het meest. Een duidelijk pitch-accent met twee tonen zoals in het Noors en Zweeds. In Nederlands Limburg is het extreem.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Alle dialecten worden door de gewone man in de kroeg of op café gesproken. Dat is niet uniek voor het Amsterdams en het Antwerps. 

Ik denk eerder dat die dialecten hun stoere imago ontlenen aan de sprekers en niet andersom. Het zijn twee steden waarvan de inwoners bekend staan om hun grote mond en om hun zelfvertrouwen, dat door anderen soms als arrogantie wordt bestempeld.


----------

